# Spookin game in the woods



## kwsnyder (Jul 24, 2010)

This is a new product I came across that really helps me in the woods which I found at eztrailmarker.com. Any and every advantage we can get to out smart the deer works to our favor. I've seen these markers in the conventional style but have never seen these. This trail marker comes with a reflective arrow. I put the marker in the tree pointed in the direction of my next marker and follow the arrows to my tree stand. What I really like about these markers opposed to the conventional ones is that I'm not shinning my flashlight all over the woods trying to locate the next one. When I come up to my arrow marker, I know exactly what direction to shine my light to locate the next one. When you're trying to get in the woods quietly and stealthy without spooking deer, the less I'm shinning my flashlight looking for markers the better chance I have going to my stand unnoticed. I also put two markers with the arrows pointed down to let me know that I'm at my location. They were also a good price at $4.99


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

How many markers for $4.99?


----------

